
Customizable charts of Covid-19 Data - danielenick89
https://coronamap.it/analysis
======
zzo38computer
What I would like is download the data as CSV or SQLite database, and then I
can make the charts on my own computer.

~~~
danielenick89
One of the creators here. I think we will implement it soon, BTW, we thought
it would be nice to have a ready to go platform to make charts that are easily
sharable and most important thing they will automatically update as soon as
the data gets updated.

